# Pixel mort sur iPad 2



## AppleSpirit (15 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vois un pixel mort sur mon iPad 2. Est-ce que ça me donne le droit de faire marcher la garantie ?


----------



## Gwen (15 Février 2012)

- NON !


----------

